# 3 day old with small amount of blood in stool



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi! I was just wondering what could cause a 3 day old ND to have just a smidge of blood in her stool. The stool is yellow pellets formed together with just a hint of blood.

A little back ground information. My smallest Nigerian dwarf doe that is 17" tall had twins on the 3rd. The first kid came out normal except I had to help pull because Momma is small in that area. The second kid was trying to come out breach. Momma could not get him out so I went in after him. Took me about 10 mins, but finally was able to pull him out. Poor guy was bent in half.  Took awhile to get him breathing, but he is doing great now.
The doeling, who was the first born, was up and trying to nurse on Momma where as the buckling was weak so I fed him his first meal through a bottle. The next day the buckling was doing fantastic, but the doeling looked to be off. She almost looked like she was constipated or something.
Last night I went ahead and fed her a bottle and she took it like she was starving so I am not sure if she is nursing properly off of Mom or not. Anyways, after drinking the bottle, the doeling then proceeded to pee and pass a clump of poo.
This morning while checking on them is when I found the small poop with some blood in it. Not sure who's poop it was, but will keep an eye on both.
Sorry, got long winded. 
Oh and the doeling was 2lbs 5oz and the buckling was 1lb 9oz. at birth.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

straining to poop can cause a bit of blood..watch and see which one is doing the blood and see how he/she poops...if it seems difficult a enema might help...use a tablespoon of cooking oil in 1/4 cup warm water...stir between doses..pull a bit in a syringe and slowly and gently with just the tip inserted..push the plunger..only 1/2-1cc for those tiny babies..message tummy if nothing comes after 10-15 minutes..add 1/2 more..message tummy...do not add more until a bit comes out..sometimes just the oil being in there help move things along....always be gentle and go slow : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, give an enema if the kid is straining.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay great. I was thinking constipation, but was not sure. Would canola oil work in place of the vegetable oil?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..canola is fine...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Totally agree with the above but I use mineral oil when needed. Cocci can cause blood in poo but typically by the time you see blood in the poo cause by cocci its way to late and the goat is either dead or just about. So no worries there. We have this happen here pretty often with the blood in the poo if the kids are not eating right. Say the mom just doesnt understand to stand still or the kids are a little to weak to eat as they should.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

I did the enema on the doeling earlier and it did not take long for her to pass a large, hard turd. Yes, I picked it up and felt of it. 

After about 20mins. I went ahead and did it again, but nothing happened. I will continue to moniter her bathroom duties. Hopefully this has helped clear out any obstruction and she can get things going normally again.

Thank you for the help!

Momma lets her nurse as much as she wants, but I am just not sure how much milk she is actually drinking from Mom. The boy is nicely round and fat, but the girl is kinda skinny. That is why I am supplementing with a bottle from time to time. I would try to milk mom, but I am afraid her teats are way too small for my fingers. LOL


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad you were able to get the clog out lol...the remaining oil in her should help keep things moving..but do watch to be sure 


What do you give her in the bottle if not moms milk?


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Glad you were able to get the clog out lol...the remaining oil in her should help keep things moving..but do watch to be sure
> 
> What do you give her in the bottle if not moms milk?


I am using whole cows milk with a pinch of baking soda in it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

try adding a 1/2 -1teaspoon of the canola oil to her milk...help keep her regular..be watchful of rumen distress...the going back and forth from moms milk to cows milk can be hard on her tummy. Have C D Antitoxin on hand just in case..


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

happybleats said:


> try adding a 1/2 -1teaspoon of the canola oil to her milk...help keep her regular..be watchful of rumen distress...the going back and forth from moms milk to cows milk can be hard on her tummy. Have C D Antitoxin on hand just in case..


I thought about putting the oil in her milk, but was afraid of giving her the runs or something.

I am only giving her 1 bottle of cows milk a day, but I am still watching her closely for any problems.

She passed another very long compact turd last night and seems to be doing so much better today! Thank you for the help!

Oh and I always have CD Antitoxin on hand.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Oh and I always have CD Antitoxin on hand


.

Good Job!!!!

You should only need to add the oil to her bottle for a while until her system gets going...if she begin to get runny then stop the oil...


----------

